# Anyone need to lose weight before starting more treatment?



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

I  would love to try again for a sibling for my 10 month daughter but Im finding it really hard to loose weight.The happiness of having my daughter is making me far less motivated and tired than last time!!! Is anyone having the same problem? I have 3 frozen embryos and I'm 37 next year . Time is ticking away ....and my chocolate cravings are not stopping!!


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi yes me me me me me  i have stopped going to clinic myself as i need to lose alot but i need to get motivated, my intentions start well then i give in. Help!!!!!

I need to lose 61/2 stone in all but not that much so i'm happy to go back form treatment! i'm 5ft 7" and weigh 16stone 3lb i should weigh 91/2 stones so i'm told!

sorry if i have rambled on!


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou so much for your reply !! 
Did you have loose weight for your last treatments?
I did weight watchers last time.I think I even squeezed into a size 12 for about a week!!! But it has slowly (quickly actually) crept back up. Cake seemed to be my way of coping with a newborn and it worked!
I am so happy to have my daughter but I feel I will really regret it in the future it we dont give it another go. I have about 4 stone to loose -would probaby settle for about 2 1/2. When you pay for treatment it makes you feel you dont want to waste cash if your not on top form.
How old is your daughter?
  Sticky xxx
P.S. I even nibble on her rusks!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

If you follow this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/ you can use this to ask for access to the Belly Club thread (a secret board for weight losers  ) might help to motivate you along your way 

Good luck


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi ladies

Good luck with your weight loss - it is hard work but so worth it. I wanted to lose 21lb before starting our FET cycle. I have done it really slowly so it took 5 months!! I did slimming world and found it really good. If I stuck to it 100% I could lose 3 lb a week but I chose to treat myself and have a few bad weeks so it took longer than it needed to but I got there in the end! I have to say I think it was worth it as this cycle has really taken it out of me physically and having followed a healthy - ish diet meant I felt pretty good before that first injection!

Good luck - it is hard however you do it but I did like Slimming World.

Nicky x


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies  

I'm doing slimmimg world at the moment.So far i have lost a stone and 2lb in 7 weeks   
I'm so pleased with how the weight is coming off and i cant believe that I'm on a diet.Its got to be the first diet that i have ever seen results and I'm not looking for food all the time.You dont have to weigh anything...which put me off of weight watches.And ladies i treat myself everyday to a curlywurly   there my favorites.I'm looking to lose 12lb more,and thats the 2 stone mark.I put 2 stone on after confort eating after my m/c in April.I looking at starting tx in Jan and   this is all going to help with the process.
Good luck to all you ladies.It will come off in no time  

Lou xx


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou for such positives replies and I really hope you both have successful outcomes to your treatment. I might try slimmers world this time as you both are doing great!!
I really appreciate the support,
sticky


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello
I'm in the same boat, I lost 3 stone for tx, then put more than 4 stone on while pregnant. I still have about 3 stone left to lose if we want to try again. I'm 36 next month so time ticking away for me too.  

I've joined Rosemary Conley online because I can't go to meetings (I am out at Uni full time so don't want to go out in the evening as well) 
I keep losing motivation though and use the excuse that still breastfeeding so can't be too strict - although he only has one feed a day now so that is a cop out!  

Would love to try again now if we could afford and if I could get my BMI down. Am aiming to be under BMI 30 by the time I am 37 and then will try again all being well.

Good luck
Love Karen
x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi sticky sorry for late reply internet has been a problem!

Anyway i started SLimming world and so far this week i have been good had little naughty things like curly wurly lol but that helps and it is that time of month for me right now and chocolate calls!

We can do this guys we just have to et up and move xxxxxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi i recently lost 4st doing the cambridge diet and got a natural bfp a couple of months later   I would highly reccomend it as i have also got 3 friends with bfps after the cambridge diet too! I so cannott believe how much it helps.
Good luck with the weight loss


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Well done Max and Congratulations xxx 

I've heard of the Cambridge diet and just had a look on the website but it's all shakes and bars isn't it? I gip at that sort of thing. In the past I have tried slimfast (years and years ago), bought all the stuff etc and it was fine for about 2 days then I was sick at the smell or taste of those shakes so starved for a couple of days and then went crazy and stuffed my face!    Those things always have a strange aftertaste. 

I just wish I had loads of money and I would get a gastric band like Fern! Take the easy way out -  then have it taken back out when I want to have ICSI again    Not gonna though - I could have 2 ICSI's for the price of a gastric band. 

Just pure laziness on my part, I know.  When the time for ICSI draws closer I will panic and then I will be very strict and get the weight off as that's how I lost it last time. If I can lose a pound here and there in the meantime it will all help.  

Our fertility problems are nothing to do with my weight although of course I would probably have a healthier pregnancy if I was ideal weight as I did struggle with joints and blood pressure in my pregnancy. Unfortunately me losing weight won't help my DH's sperm!    

But good luck, I wish I could get motivated now  
Karen
x


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Diet is still going badly - did well for a week. Lots of encouraging positive stories.Lots of different diets to investigate! 
Still yearning for number 2. Need to get going!!!!! ( Maybe after the delights of xmas!)
Sticky x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh god, me me m e!!!!!

I weigh about 13 stone now and am a decent size 16. The bmi thingies say I am pre obese, but I totally don't think I look it

Anyway, Im sure losing a stone or so would help


----------



## cichlidbabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi id like to join your club too    

I need to lose 2-3 stone before we try again   so want to get started soon as possible. I tried the link to the belly club but doesnt work. Ive started doing 30 mins of cardio excersise a day and cut out all the crap so opting for heath eating now, which isnt easy with tasty baby nibbles around.
Anyway just wanted to say hello and see if this thread is still being used  
Lorraine x


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiya

I have come down form 16 stone to 14stone doing weight watchers.  I have put on a few lbs over xmas and have just got my e/c e/t date of wk begining the 22nd. I hope to loose at least 1/2 stone beofre then...fingers crossed!!1

xx


----------



## cichlidbabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Kirst01 - wow well done you, that is great. Good luck on losing your 1/2 stone more. It is difficult to get back into it after xmas. You have given me a bit of motivation seeing that it can be done. How long did that take you?

Lorraine x


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

I feel a bit guilty that i have lost no weight since starting this thread. Its hard!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have a pre IVF appointment at the beginning of Feb and know they are going to harp on about my weight    So I joined WW a while back and although have been on and off the wagon   Am down almost 2 stone.  But probably need to lose at least another stone if we want to go ahead with treatment.    Got to keep on trying!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## cichlidbabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Sticky - dont worry you are not the only one. I have been at it for ages and lost 1lb yes JUST ONE. Im gutted, but hey ho just means im going to have to try harder. We can keep each other going if you want. Tell what we do (excersise) and eat etc.

Kw33 - sounds like you are doing great. Well done. WW seems the way to go but as i have a fear of going out, it makes thigs hard for me and i cant follow online stuff, im useless at it.

I know i cannot go ahead with more tx if i dont lose this weight as ive put on 3 stone since before my pregnancy and cant afford to have that amount again ontop as im no skinny minnie. Argghh why is it so hard  

Lorrainex


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Lorraine*  Would it help if someone could help you to do WW at home... I could point stuff for you you and help with meal plans?

Karin

xxx


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou lorraine - it makes me feel a bit better knowing that someone is as unsuccessful as me!
I too weigh the same as I did when I was 8 months pregnant and do really want to have more treatment.
Karin - you have done so well and you nearly there.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Can i join you please

I put on 3 stone while pregnant with DS. I started trynig for no.2 last June using clomid and HCG injections (5 months). Unlike the first time round I had a really poor response to the drugs. Told to loose the 3 stone. Joined a Community Weigt Loss Challenge in Sep and lost a stone by Dec. I have an appointment with my con beginning of April and she wont start my treatment again unless the remaining 2 stone is lost. That means 2 stone in just over 2 months. Is this possible and is it healthy to loose so much so quickly. I am finding it really hard since Christmas. Evenings are the problem - thats when I eat chocolate!!!

Best Wishes to everyone

SS


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

How is everyone doing?
We have decided that we will do our FET in June ish.So I have a little time to go.I have finally weighed myself and Im half a stone less than I thought I was ....horay! I did go to the gym too!! More positive this week.
Shooting star - I have a chocolate problem too!!
Lorraine - Are you more motivated?


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Sticky

Well done on the half stone.

I have done one week of the weight loss group and lost 1 and a half pounds, not great but not too bad! Not holding out much hope for next week. I tore a muscle in my back yesterday and am on loads of painkillers and cant move around. Really anoying as I was doing really well with the walking everywhere to loose weight.

SS


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou ss,
I think I just hadn't put as much on as I thought; I dont think I lost it!!!!
1 1/2 pounds  is excellent - its so hard at the beginning changing your habits - I struggle.I am sorry about your back.i hope it gets better soon. After childbirth, I have a few issues!! This has made it more difficult for me to do the aerobic exercise I used to. But i swam the other day and felt great so will try to fit this in.
Thankyou for replying,
Sticky


----------



## cichlidbabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi  

Ive lost 3 lb now, not a huge amount but at least it is a loss and not a gain. I have been pretty motivated, eating healthy stuff and excersising a bit more, but not have the af from hell, so not sure how i'll manage this week  

SS - that is a great start. I only lost 1lb last week and 2 this. Like i said at least it is a loss. It is really difficult in the beginning getting used to doing things differently  

Sticky - well done getting to the gym. We are having tx in june too so it gives us something to work towards  

Lorraine x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Sticky -  lets look at it as a loss! That way you are well on the way! Exercise after childbirth can be a real challenge paticularly if there are some issues. Keep up with the swimming, its really good for your health in general isn't it as well as weight loss.

Lorraine - 3lb is good, you are right about getting started, it is difficult. Well done on the healthy lifestyle. AF is horrid, especially when heavy as you really dont feel like doing much except eating chocolate! Hope things are going ok.

As for me my back is feeling a little better but I cant do all the walking i wanted to do. Finding it really hard to keep away from the chocolate. Get weighed again on Thursday.

SS


----------

